# 50s Buccaneer 12hp Now with video!



## Codeman (Jul 9, 2008)

It just dawned on me this morning that there was an old outboard sitting in my Mom's shed. For some reason I had remembered it to be a 5hp but not so. I ran by there a few minutes ago and its a 12hp. I remember Dad (passed in '92 can't ask him about it  ) putting a fuel pump on it back in the late 80s and having it running but I don't remember it being in the water. Anyway where is a good site to find out about this little beast? I'm kind of excited I have an old motor to go with my old boat now. =D>

PS the model number is 12D11B Ser number is 519010 if anyone can help ID it positively.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 9, 2008)

bassboy1 should be able to help identify it.  . 

I did find this online concerning Buccaneer motors: https://www.repairmanual.com/marine/17


----------



## Codeman (Jul 9, 2008)

Well I've been informed that its a 54-55 Model. Finding old stuff like this is cool to me not to mention its just a neat looking old motor. I'll take some pics and post up later. All of the factory decals are still on it.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 9, 2008)

I am about to send the model and serial number to an OMC enthusiast, and he will be able to get the year for you. However, I do believe the 12hp model was only made in the late 50's. It is basically a detuned 15 horse Johnson. However, though it has the same powerhead, the Gale 12 hp motor has a 2 1/4 inch bore, whereas the 15 Johnny has a 2 3/8 bore. That is where the hp difference is achieved. But, I have heard they were being fairly conservative when rating it for 12, as people who own both can't really notice much of a performance difference between the two. 

They are just as reliable as the Johnnyrude cousins. 

Now, you are probably a little confused as to why I haven't yet used the word Buccaneer, and only Gale. Gale was the division of OMC that made all the tire store, and department store branded outboards - Goodyear, Firestone, Spiegel, Montgomery Wards, etc. But, Buccaneer was Gale's outboard name for motors sold by Gale, and not the ones made for tire stores. 

Should be back with the year, and oil mix fairly soon. I do believe it will be 24:1 though.

Well, you posted while I was typing, so you have the year pretty close.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks bassboy1. I'll take all the help I can get. Also is Mercury Quicksilver oil OK to use in this motor?


----------



## Codeman (Jul 9, 2008)

Well on quick inspection it looks like it only has fire on one hole for the moment. I guess I'll pull the flywheel and check out te coils/ points.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 9, 2008)

Well the coils are shot. All of the plastic coating is bad cracked/ separated. Anyone know the cheapest place to get them?


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Best he or I could do was '54 - '55 as well. The two years should be identical, as they had the same model number. If you want to know the exact year, I may know where to send you, if you really want to know.

Most anywhere that sells Johnnyrude parts from that era will have them. Do yourself a favor and get the part number first. Most parts stores don't want to research the right part for those, but won't mind pulling the part off the shelf and taking your money, provided you provide the part number, and they don't have to figure it out.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 10, 2008)

NAPA of all places can get these parts, next day none the less. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 12, 2008)

You get it running yet?


----------



## Broncoman (Jul 13, 2008)

Why no, he can't even remember to pick up the parts I ordered for him. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome Aboard, Broncoman!


----------



## Broncoman (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, Just had to rub him a little. I hope to help him get it running soon, I'm curious to see how it works out.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 14, 2008)

I picked up the impeller while ago and the coils are on their way. Anyone know where to find a parts breakdown for this thing online? I'd just lie to see an exploded view of the lower unit. Bout time you posted Broncoman.


----------



## Broncoman (Jul 15, 2008)

Codeman said:


> I'd just lie to see an exploded view of the lower unit.




You like to lie about everything, don't you? :lol: 

If we don't get it put back together right you may get to see an exploded view.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 15, 2008)

Bite me Broncoboy. Well turns out it was very simple to change. Funny thing was it did not appear to have ever been apart and yet other than the fins being permanently bent the impeller was still nice and soft with no damage. I really believe I am dealing with a very low hour vintage motor.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 16, 2008)

Bassboy can you give me a clue as to how the plug wires come loose from the bottom of the ignition plate (I guess that's what you'd call it)? I have the coils off but I don't want to tear anything up pulling the old wires out and trying to put the new ones in.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 17, 2008)

She's just about ready! We have fire and I just finished the carb. I have some thinner in the tank (which by the way is aluminum, woowhoo no rust!) letting it dissolve all of the old fuel and oil. I've got to go to a ball game now but I hope to fire it up when I get home. All that is left is to mix some fuel and light it up. I hope to have some video of this little jewel later tonight or in the morning.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm tired and disgusted.  For starters we lost our softball game ending our season. Oh well thats where the tired comes in. The motor is firing and it hit a couple of times but now it seems like no fuel is getting to the cylinders. Plugs are dry but I have fuel at the carb and even tried ether to no avail. Would this thing have any kind of reeds in it that could be stuck?


----------



## Codeman (Jul 19, 2008)

OK update, myself and Broncoman got it fired off Friday afternoon. So we promptly hooked up the old Lonestar and headed for the lake. Wow this little dude runs pretty sweet but I noticed it ran pretty good with both needles screwed pretty well all the way in so I figured something still wasn't right with the carb which I found and hopefully have fixed as of this afternoon. 

Anyway here is some video little Buccaneer in action, oh and watch for me trying to dump Broncoman in the water. LOL Sorry you have to see so much of my ugly mug. 

https://www.youtube.com/v/-whH6_UJmiU


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2008)

Great little video! :beer:

Looks like you guys had a blast! That motor moves the boat at a good pace! =D>


----------



## Codeman (Jul 21, 2008)

Jim said:


> Great little video! :beer:
> 
> Looks like you guys had a blast! That motor moves the boat at a good pace! =D>



Yep a screaming 11mph. LOL


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2008)

Codeman said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Great little video! :beer:
> ...




My G3 pro 165 with 25hp 4 stroke...would go 12-15 :shock:


----------



## Codeman (Jul 21, 2008)

> My G3 pro 165 with 25hp 4 stroke...would go 12-15 :shock:



Really? That's all? I hope to squeeze a little more out of it since I think I found my carb issue.


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2008)

Codeman said:


> > My G3 pro 165 with 25hp 4 stroke...would go 12-15 :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? That's all? I hope to squeeze a little more out of it since I think I found my carb issue.



Yes, That is why I sold it.

I had it up to 18 once on an empty tank and calm water.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow I can't get over that. Just a bad combo?


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2008)

Codeman said:


> Wow I can't get over that. Just a bad combo?



Yes for me :LOL2:

They sell these combos for horse power restricted lakes. That was my only complaint. To put a 60hp on it, it would of cost me over 7K. Dealer told me to use it and dump it and buy another boat when I'm ready.


----------



## papasage (Jul 22, 2008)

if you don`t have a NAPA stor near O Rilies can git them also.most coils will work if they are the same # of cylinders . i mounted a chrysler coil on the out side of a sears motor in the 70s the man ran it on a 1 day fishing trip .couldn`t git a sears till the next weak . he wanted to go sidhing the next day .


----------

